
Bloom Hash – Human Readable Long UUIDs - dedalus
http://bloomha.sh/
======
chmielewski
Last posted two years ago... this reminds me of Bubble Babble which is an
encoding to make things like gpg signatures memorable
([http://www.wiki.yak.net/589](http://www.wiki.yak.net/589))

------
superkuh
Oh boy. A blank, black webpage. Tab closed.

